# Office 365 >  >  Access database and Office 365

## toci

Hi folks,

I have one question regarding Office 365. Yesterday I got update for Office 365 and after installation everything except Access 2010 were uninstalled. 
For my job I am using some kind of Access Database Tool and now when I want to start that Tool I've got some error and can't start Tool.

Does anybody have any idea what is the problem and is it possible to fix it?

Thank you in advance!

----------


## Kyle123

If I've understood your question, Office 365 business doesn't include Access, it needs buying separately (unless you have the proPlus version)

----------


## toci

Really I'm not sure but why Access Database Tool won't work with Access 2010 as it is still on PC?

----------


## Kyle123

Sorry, I've got no idea what "Access Database Tool" is so I can't help

----------

